# chiquimiqui [Schickimicki]



## liru

¡Hola!

¿Qué significa exactamente chiquimiqui?
¿Como cosa de poca importancia, o algo parecido a un chiringuito, o algo pequeño, con un diseño extravagante?
Contexto: lo oí en un documental sobre los españoles que viven en Berlín, estaban hablando de una zona bohemia de la ciudad y más precisamente de un bar.  

¡Gracias!


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

¿Puede ser *tiquismiquis*? La que tú dices no me suena de nada.
Una persona tiquismiquis es alguien que se preocupa por detalles pequeños o sin importancia.


----------



## MikriAdelfi

¡Hola a todos!
La palabra que buscáis es la palabra alemana 'Schickimicki' [tu transcripción me encanta, liru ] que significa simplemente 'pijo', o sea, utilizan el término alemán para caracterizar este tipo de bares (o bien las personas que los frecuentan).


----------



## Sowka

¡Hola! Ya hay un hilo sobre este tema.


----------



## liru

¡Hola!
Gracias por la respuesta, realmente no me esperaba que fuera una palabra alemana


----------



## Vilaplana

Se refiere al pijerio de bares y a la gente que los frecuenta.
Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

...no únicamente referido al pijo o al "pijerio" de bares: el lugar no califica este término necesariamente, sino el modo de ser y el grupo: _Schickimicki, Schickeria _deriva de _chic _y se usa negativamente para calificar a  aquel(los) que se comporta(n) en un modo afectado o pertenece(n), a una clase acomodada generalmente. El acento del término va al tipo de gente (por ejemplo _la gente de_ München (Munich) es un típico ejemplo de _Schickimicki_ entre alemanes). Se note que _schick _(fr_. chic_) como simple adjetivo, no es negativo, quiere decir simplemente elegante. El docu sobre los españoles del Bar en Berlín que cita Liru, se referirá, entonces, en primer lugar _a los españoles_ que viven en Berlín en esa zona bohemia citada (que se encuentren, luego, en un bar, ya es otra pregunta).


----------



## lieselotte

Se refiere en la mayoria de las veces a un sitio / lugar que en este momento esta de moda. De moda en el sentido que habia algún famosillo por allí comiendo de forma diaria o tomandose una copa con mas frecuencia que en otros lugares. Entonces despues de un tiempo suelen venir las personas de la clase que quieren pertenecer a cierta clase social y cultural alta. Al mismo tiempo quieren aparantar que pertenezcan a dicha clase por medio de la vestimenta.
Hoy, se diría mas bien "quiero y no puedo" - Es decir quiero pertenecer y aparentar y no puedo (por ejemplo por la economia). 
Realmente viene de la palabra Schikeria - que se refiere a un grupo de personas que hoy se suele llama "Guapos y Ricos".


----------



## liru

¡Muchísimas gracias por todos estos detalles!


----------

